# my 1.8t mk2 build



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok so for some reason unknown even to me I have been holding off on posting my build. Money is a big factor so it has been going slow maybe that is one reason. I have come to the conclusion that posting this on my car will not only help me along the way but those that are doing the same. A lot of what I have done to this point is not original. I have stolen a lot of ideas from fellow vortexers but I am also looking to get new ideas to better my own..... I will start from the beginning
I bought this car about six months ago with every intention to swap the engine with a 1.8t. At the same time I bought the car for $900 I also dished out $3300 to get an engine trans wiring harness (uncut) pedals ecu and more from a 337 that got rear ended with only 16k on the clock. Because of the initial cost that’s why it has been slow.
So here she is…


















This is the ride home
















Here is the donor engine and trans. It is an AWP engine with an 02m six speed. The guy I got it from was going to swap it into a corrado but it didnt work out for him. He included the dutch dub mount also for the trans


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

So I started by pulling the not so needed parts......

























I gave all of this away can you believe that




















_Modified by theguy1084 at 10:06 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

So after pulling the engine and trans it was about 7:30 at night and my dealership locked down around 9pm. So I had to rush to get the new engine and trans in and clean up so that I could push the car out the next morning for work.

























A lot of engine bay clean up needs to be done
















So the engine and trans was sitting in for now

_Modified by theguy1084 at 10:19 PM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by theguy1084 at 10:20 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## shaynedominguez (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh man, I'm about to do the same but with an MKIII dash. This got me excited!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

Nice progress. I remember when I first dropped the 1.8T into my MK2 ... it was awesome. Good luck with the build and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (PtownVdub)*

nice man,good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (wolfy19)*

lucky bastard with your lift. i am doing my entire swap on the ground in my garage. still working out pretty good though. good luck on the build though


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (shaynedominguez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaynedominguez* »_Oh man, I'm about to do the same but with an MKIII dash. This got me excited!

mkIII dash in a mkII is a very nice upgrade, very sharp. i love mine.

nice project.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (zoidmk5)*

Ran into a few issues with the install. Even with the dutch dub mount the engine and trans still didnt sit in there right (keep in mind its a six speed). I dont get how someone can make something that they say works and its not even close. The belt tensioner hit the right side of the engine bay. I mean it wasnt just barely hitting it. It was resting on it.
















This is how the trans mount sat with the other two bolted up


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

I found that the rear engine mount was was torn up bad and replaced it with a new one and a poly insert to see if that would help but no luck..


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_Nice progress. I remember when I first dropped the 1.8T into my MK2 ... it was awesome. Good luck with the build and keep us updated on your progress.








 I will show your nice craftsmenship later on...Thanks again


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

So I went to pull the pedal cluster yesturday so I could get a friend to weld the accel pedal in. I had a little trouble trying to get it out. I removed all of the bolts and the steering column support. It doesnt seem to want to budge. Are there any tricks to getting it out?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

sounds like you missed a nut or two holding it on. mine was like that two, solid until I got every single one off.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_ I will show your nice craftsmenship later on...Thanks again

No problem. I am glad that I could help out. 
Have you figured out the engine mounting yet? Are you still running the O2M transmission or did you end up going with the O2J? I can't remember what you told me.
Also, I think that there are about 7 or 8 nuts that hold the pedal assembly in place. You will know when you have all the bolts out because you will be able to move the pedal assembly around. It takes a little bit of work to get it out of there but there aren't really any tricks to it.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (PtownVdub)*

My dealership kicked me out of there so I had to trailer my car to my parents house. There isnt much parking where I work so I can understand.
This is the night I got it to my parents









_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
No problem. I am glad that I could help out. 
Have you figured out the engine mounting yet? Are you still running the O2M transmission or did you end up going with the O2J? I can't remember what you told me.
Also, I think that there are about 7 or 8 nuts that hold the pedal assembly in place. You will know when you have all the bolts out because you will be able to move the pedal assembly around. It takes a little bit of work to get it out of there but there aren't really any tricks to it. 


I ended up not wanting to deal with the custom axles and had the issue were it didnt want to sit in there right even with the "custom" mount. I didnt want to start cutting and rewelding mounts either. I solved this issue by trading the six speed for an 02j that was just rebuilt and has a brand new peloquin LSD in it








This is when I pulled it back out to put the trans in. They may have kicked me out of the dealer but I got their hoist








Fits like a glove now. Almost like it was meant to be there. I also clean out the engine bay if you didnt notice. Rust isnt to bad except under the battery








I used an 02a trans mount on the trans also and it worked out well











_Modified by theguy1084 at 6:16 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

Ok so I finally got this mounted how I wanted to. It looks like junk now but I am replacing the dash later on do to bad cracks on the top so it was kind of rushed... Let me know what you guys think.
























I just took sheet steel from home depot and cut it how I needed it.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

So I got a new radiator. It is for a non turbo diesel 1.6l. It is the same size as the stock radiator. Now I Know some of you may not think that it is big enough but I think I will be fine. I am not running a/c so there will not be a condenser blocking the rad. 








This is the diesel upper hose and with a little trim work it fits perfect
















Now this is how the stock 1.8t hoses sat. I got rid of the lower hose and took the top hose flipped it around and put it on the bottom


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

This is the fan I ordered the other day and should be in sometime nextweek
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweet dude you are inspiring me!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

One of my goodies arrived today. I did a test fit of it in the car and it fits nice. I am going to wire up the fans this weekend. I think it is going to do a good job considering there is no condensor in front of the rad. I will have a front mount IC. Only time will tell


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

Thanks to Sean at Unitronic I got my ecu back today Immobilizer Free. I sent the ecu off to them for the immobilizer defeat flash because I am not using an mk4 cluster or anything. I hooked up the ecu tonight and it worked just like it should. I just have to say I am pleased with unitronic and its customer service. They are great. Ill be doing Uni software when I go BT on this project I know that...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*

I ran into the same problem with my 1.8t in my rabbit. The alt belt pulley was soooooo close to the accordian. I just hammered a "U" shape into it and walah! 
GL!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I ran into the same problem with my 1.8t in my rabbit. The alt belt pulley was soooooo close to the accordian. I just hammered a "U" shape into it and walah! 
GL! 


That is QUALITY!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_
That is QUALITY!
















Hey, its an easy fix and doesnt hurt nor look bad as its not seen!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I ran into the same problem with my 1.8t in my rabbit. The alt belt pulley was soooooo close to the accordian. I just hammered a "U" shape into it and walah! 
GL! 



I actually thought about that a few times but decided against it. Not to much else going on so far. Thanks to ptown he hooked me up with some brackets for the coolant bottle. Dont let that guy fool you he is a good craftsman http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .








Before I cleaned up the engine bay


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

did you add those studs or were they already there?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_did you add those studs or were they already there?

The one on the strut housing is Factory in mark 1's. 
Not sure about Mark 2's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_did you add those studs or were they already there?

I used the 2 studs that were on the shock tower (show here) for one of the brackets. They are factory on MK2s








I then mounted the coolant bottle with both brackets attached and marked a hole for the second bracket.








After that I drilled a hole in the side to stick a bolt through. I am sure you could weld a stud up if you wanted to. It works out great in this position











_Modified by theguy1084 at 5:56 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

The project is looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (PtownVdub)*

wow looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (troyboy96)*

the problems you had mountong the 6 spd tranny were not due to the mount you bought. With dutchdub tranny mount you have to cut off the tranny mount cup from the subframe and move it backaround 6mm or so i think.
What have you used for front mount bracket when you had that 6spd in there, thats most likely where your problem is.
I know you are not using O2M anymore, but there is no point in blaiming a product which works perfectly.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_the problems you had mountong the 6 spd tranny were not due to the mount you bought. With dutchdub tranny mount you have to cut off the tranny mount cup from the subframe and move it backaround 6mm or so i think.
What have you used for front mount bracket when you had that 6spd in there, thats most likely where your problem is.
I know you are not using O2M anymore, but there is no point in blaiming a product which works perfectly.

Yeah I was just reading about this in nater's thread with his Mk3 w/02M swap. He states the Dutch Dub mount is for an R32 (with drive line) swap and you cut the mount cup off the trans and reweld it.
IMO working perfectly would mean that you don't have to modify the subframe to use their mount bracket...but what ever.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Yeah I was just reading about this in nater's thread with his Mk3 w/02M swap. He states the Dutch Dub mount is for an R32 (with drive line) swap and you cut the mount cup off the trans and reweld it.
IMO working perfectly would mean that you don't have to modify the subframe to use their mount bracket...but what ever.

well the mount is not R32 specific it works with any O2M since they are all the same. And the reason to cut the mount cup off and move it back is to clear those huge CV joints, because if you dont do that inner CV joint hits the mount.
I've had a custom mount made and i still had to do that because my axle wouldnt fit.
Another way to get around this would be to enlarge the holes in all the mount brackets and move the whole engine forward, but i personaly like the above metod better because there isnt much room to move the engine to the front, at least in my case with the R32 engine.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_the problems you had mountong the 6 spd tranny were not due to the mount you bought. With dutchdub tranny mount you have to cut off the tranny mount cup from the subframe and move it backaround 6mm or so i think.
What have you used for front mount bracket when you had that 6spd in there, thats most likely where your problem is.
I know you are not using O2M anymore, but there is no point in blaiming a product which works perfectly.

I understand that I would have had to cut out the cup and move it. I am using a modified version of the stock MK2 front mount. I dont mean to put down dutchdub it just didnt work for me. The reason why I switched was because I didnt want to spend the extra money on the axles at this time. It is a budget build to get it rolling at this time.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
I understand that I would have had to cut out the cup and move it. I am using a modified version of the stock MK2 front mount. I dont mean to put down dutchdub it just didnt work for me. The reason why I switched was because I didnt want to spend the extra money on the axles at this time. It is a budget build to get it rolling at this time.









i understand that and im not defending dutchdub, i dont really care hehe.
But im just saying that the tranny mount wasnt the problem. The engine has to sit properly in the right position with just the front and the rear mount, and since the rear mount is unmodified stock mount that bolts right up it is most likely that something was wrong with the front mount.
but anyway lets not beat the dead horse since you've changed your set up anyway hehe.
GL with the rest of the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (jettaboy_gtx)*

Thanks to everyone...my goal for my build is to get it rolling without spending to much money. Then slowly turn it into a BT monster and take care of the smaller details later on. This is my first project car and any info is welcome. Good or bad... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

im wondering why are you using that MK4 ignition switch if you are getting the immo defeated. If theres no immo you dont need to use the MK4 keys and ignition switch, just hook everuthing up to your existing switch for a much cleaner install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_im wondering why are you using that MK4 ignition switch if you are getting the immo defeated. If theres no immo you dont need to use the MK4 keys and ignition switch, just hook everuthing up to your existing switch for a much cleaner install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just wanted to go for the key in dash look. There is no reason other than that. I am going to get a new dash some time down the road due to cracks in mine. So if it dont like it or think of a better idea I will switch


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Yeah I was just reading about this in nater's thread with his Mk3 w/02M swap. He states the Dutch Dub mount is for an R32 (with drive line) swap and you cut the mount cup off the trans and reweld it.
IMO working perfectly would mean that you don't have to modify the subframe to use their mount bracket...but what ever.

Yea, I can't remember exactly what dutchdub told me but we discussed it via email back when I bought the mount. First off, the mount I bought was for the mk3, not mk2. So I'm not sure how that affects the scenario here.
Secondly, they told me something to the effect of needing room for the axles to clear the subframe or aligning the propshaft where it goes into the tunnel.
Which is why this mount isn't SUPPOSED to be perfect out of the box. It's a mount made for one specific application.
Looks like a nice build you got going here!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Yea, I can't remember exactly what dutchdub told me but we discussed it via email back when I bought the mount. First off, the mount I bought was for the mk3, not mk2. So I'm not sure how that affects the scenario here.
Secondly, they told me something to the effect of needing room for the axles to clear the subframe or aligning the propshaft where it goes into the tunnel.
Which is why this mount isn't SUPPOSED to be perfect out of the box. It's a mount made for one specific application.
Looks like a nice build you got going here!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









well the mount is exactly the sam for mk2/mk3/corrado
and yes the reason the mount cup has to be relocated bacwards on the subframe is to make room for the inner CV joint.
but lets get this back on the topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (jettaboy_gtx)*

A little update. I have gotten a few more parts in that I ordered and sat the rad. in with fans. The thing is that it has been so damn cold here I havent wanted to work on the car. My little heater just cant keep up. It was in the teens all weekend for temp. Anyway here are a few new pictures because I know everyone loves pictures.
This is the rad. with fan and how it sits. The top hose hits the shroud but its really not an issue. Not good shots but you get the idea.

























I also got this 100mm flages to go with some 100mm alxes I got for the 02j. Two questions though. One can I use the bolt that is currently holding the flanges in the 02j to hold the new ones in? Also I am not sure what the 100mm flanges came out of. What bolts do you think I should use to bolt the axle to the flange? 








Havent unrapped them yet









I also am not sure how it will work out but I was once told that a G60 speedo cable would work with the 02j and an MK2 cluster. Well I got one just havent varified it yet


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

I used the existing o2j center bolt to re-install mine. I found the torque specs for them, but can't remember right now! SorryYou just use the stock mk2 CV bolts..

You should be able to use that speedo cable just fine. Just pull out the existing sensor and install the mehanical device.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_I used the existing o2j center bolt to re-install mine. I found the torque specs for them, but can't remember right now! SorryYou just use the stock mk2 CV bolts..

You should be able to use that speedo cable just fine. Just pull out the existing sensor and install the mehanical device.









Thanks


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_I used the existing o2j center bolt to re-install mine. I found the torque specs for them, but can't remember right now! SorryYou just use the stock mk2 CV bolts..

You should be able to use that speedo cable just fine. Just pull out the existing sensor and install the mehanical device.









exatctly, thats what you need to do
and yes the speedo cable will work for sure, thats what i have used on mine


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

Nice fan setup!








Where did you find this?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_Where did you find this?

Summit Racing


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Summit Racing

Yes Summit. It is made by flex-a-lite...here is the site
http://www.flex-a-lite.com/auto/index.html


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

How is the swap coming along?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Kind of slow.. I had to work on sat and went to the DC auto show on sunday so I really didnt have time to do anything this weekend. I am going to try to get a lot done next weekend...I cant wait to get that tax return back either.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*









So on this "02A trans mount" are you talking about the actual rubber mount in the engine bay that the trans bolts to, or the metal bracket that bolts to the 02J tranny? I have ordered the 02A solid rubber mount, but I was under the impression that the 020 bracket just bolts onto the 02j. Did you use your 020 bracket and just clean it up in the pic? 



_Modified by bhwakeboarder at 10:40 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

You need an 02A bracket, the 020 will not fit.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_You need an 02A bracket, the 020 will not fit.
correct..
As far as an update I got the part of the pedal cluster in this past weekend. Sort of the same thing that Ptown is doing but I still need to figure out what I am going to do with the hydro clutch. I want to do hydro just not sure how I want to do it. 
I got the g60 speedo cable in as well. It seemed to fit ok but not sure how it funtions. I will let you know when I get the car moving.
I was going to put the axles and 100mm flanges in over the weekend also but I forgot some of the tools I need from work so maybe this weekend


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

Well I got the axles in with the 100mm flages today but I am not sure if its right. The trans I have is an 02J with an LSD in it. When I pulled the flanges out to put the 100mm ones in they did not have the spring and bushing on them like they usualy do.(picture below). 








I tried installing the new flanges with the spring and bushing but I couldnt get it to bolt in so I removed those pieces and it bolted right up. Is this common with LSD or should I just try harder? 
On another note not to copy ptown or anything but I got the same IC as him. Meik is selling HBX IC for a price no one can refuse. I am not a fan of mounting it high so I am going to try to mount it low even though it will be a lot of work.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_ When I pulled the flanges out to put the 100mm ones in they did not have the spring and bushing on them like they usualy do.


when installing a Peloquin those parts do not get reinstalled, so you're good without them.


----------



## theoldap1 (Dec 25, 2006)

theguy1084 Your living the dream man. GOOD LUCK it looks great so far. Oh yeah I really dig the dash key.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_On another note not to copy ptown or anything but I got the same IC as him. Meik is selling HBX IC for a price no one can refuse. I am not a fan of mounting it high so I am going to try to mount it low even though it will be a lot of work. 










Are you planning on not running or cutting the bumper? Not gonna get any air flow in that location.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

I cut the bumper first so that the IC would fit. I then cut the bumper and bumper cover for more airflow because where it is it sits right behind the bumper. 
In this picture it is just a rough cut. I will be cleaning it up later. also in the pic the IC is just sitting there its not mounted yet. It gives you an Idea though


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

You have im..


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*

Why put so much work into a car and not clean the damn engine bay/parts your installing?


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Why put so much work into a car and not clean the damn engine bay/parts your installing?

well it looks like he is getting it all together and for now who cares if its clean once he gets it on the road he will have nothing but time to clean


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_
well it looks like he is getting it all together and for now who cares if its clean once he gets it on the road he will have nothing but time to clean 

Thats my thoughts but if you look at all of the pictures you can tell that I did scrub the engine bay pretty good. 
An update on everything. I am in the middle of mounting the IC and I got some used IC piping on the way that was aready fabbed up for my set up. Just have to see how that works out.
My biggest thing at this point that I keep avoiding is mounting the hydro clutch pedal







Ill just deal with it when I get to it


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Why put so much work into a car and not clean the damn engine bay/parts your installing?

Look closer dude....








Not clean








Clean


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

So I got the intercooler mounted how I want it. For the Top I used inch and a half bolts with piping I cut into one inch sections for spacers. For the Bottom mount points I used 1/8 in. steel strips to secure it to existing holes. I think that the holes are for the condenser that I dont have.
























Here is a picture with the bumper on and everything...Keep in mind that I still have to clean up the edges and the bumper and cover are just sitting in there they are not bolted.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

That will work with the intercooler pipes I am shipping you Monday. I had mine mounted center on the existing opening, so I wouldn't have to cut the bumper or the bumper support. If you leave the intercooler up that high, you'll just have to cut one of the pipes shorter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking at the pic again the intercooler inlet/outlet ended up right in the center of the existing slot in the bumper. That way the endtanks were exposing to airflow as well.


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 4:52 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_That will work with the intercooler pipes I am shipping you Monday. I had mine mounted center on the existing opening, so I wouldn't have to cut the bumper or the bumper support. If you leave the intercooler up that high, you'll just have to cut one of the pipes shorter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking at the pic again the intercooler inlet/outlet ended up right in the center of the existing slot in the bumper. That way the endtanks were exposing to airflow as well.

_Modified by Dubmekanik at 4:52 PM 3-2-2008_


Sounds good....I may lower it another inch or so. I would like it to be a little more centered up and down


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
Sounds good....I may lower it another inch or so. I would like it to be a little more centered up and down

Good idea. You've got a lot of space below it, and if it filled up the cutout you made it would get plenty of air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

The swap looks like it is coming together. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

So its been a while since I have posted. I am just trying to make some progress so I have something to post......
Anyways I got the intercooler all plumbed up and got all of the hoses hooked up. The other day was the first time I had it running long term. I let it run long enough for the thermostat to open and fans to kick on to make sure things worked.
Here is a short clip of it running
http://s25.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

I wired in the temp sensor to the MK2 cluster. I grounded one side of the sensor(brown/white wire)and spliced into the MK2 cluster wiring for the other side(purple wire on the sensor into yellow/red from the cluster) I had to use a resistor so that the gauge wouldnt max out with the MK4 ECT. I think it was around 30-40ohms. I am not sure why but now the MK2 cluster has a coolant light flashing all of the time..Any ideas? MK2s didnt have coolant level sensors did they?
Other than that it has been organizing the wires and vacuum lines/hoses. O yeah and a lot of cutting for the IC to fit. I wish I didnt cut as much as I did on the bumper cover







. Ill do the best I can to clean it up



_Modified by theguy1084 at 8:49 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

Bumping this to see how your swap is doing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (Boostin20v)*

Subscribed


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (got_vdub)*

Im scrapping this swap and starting over with a new body. Same swap just different Jetta. The body and interior needs more tlc than I want to deal with.







I did get this one running and driving though. She was quicker than I though it would be. It could probably keep up with my 08 gti. I am looking at "new" jetta right now. It should go smoother and faster now that I know what needs to be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will update everyone once I start again.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: my 1.8t mk2 build (theguy1084)*

I'm curious if that speedo cable yields correct mph?
Looks like a great project, I'm doing a aba build with an 02j..









My main points of interest are which motormounts to use, which speeedo cable to use.. and the clutch is getting a WRD cable so I dont have to convert to hydro.. 
now all I gotta do is figure out what to use for a clutch/pp setup..


----------

